# Sun in Paris



## OneMoreMinute (Jul 7, 2014)

Paris is often under the clouds this year, but we can also have a bit of sun, and it helps a lot to take pictures 





​


----------



## Braineack (Jul 7, 2014)

the first needs to be leveled off a bit.

the other two are probably some of the weaker ones in your gallery; the processing of them didn't help.


----------



## OneMoreMinute (Jul 8, 2014)

What do you mean by "leveled off a bit"? I'm not sure to really get it...


----------



## mmaria (Jul 8, 2014)

tpf, it seems, is not so much about liking hdr... just so you know...

F.e. I'm one of those people.... I like the pictures, but I don't like the processing  

#2 needs straightening the horizon


----------



## Braineack (Jul 8, 2014)

OneMoreMinute said:


> What do you mean by "leveled off a bit"? I'm not sure to really get it...



the horizon isn't quite straight. it's leaning a bit in the frame.  It needs a few degrees Clockwise.

all three images posted need to be leveled off.


----------



## OneMoreMinute (Jul 8, 2014)

Ah ok, thanks for the clarification  I'll try to correct that!


----------



## hombredelmar (Jul 8, 2014)

what did you use to process the images?


----------



## OneMoreMinute (Jul 9, 2014)

I can't correct the pictures, they are already straight...Optical illusions!
*hombredelmar: *Photomatix, Lightroom and Photoshop.


----------



## Twannie1980 (Jul 30, 2014)

the one with the eifel tower is beautiful!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 30, 2014)

Braineack said:


> the first needs to be leveled off a bit.
> 
> the other two are probably some of the weaker ones in your gallery; the processing of them didn't help.



Technically there is no horizon, definition, the line at which the earth's surface and the sky appear to meet


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 30, 2014)

I really like the first one.   The subtle lens flare adds a lot to the image, which is restrained and not obviously HDR.


----------



## herde (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice ! Paris is a nice landscape when it comes to HDR pics !


----------



## hamlet (Aug 16, 2014)

This really speaks to me, i like what you have done here.


----------

